# FTP Sharing.. big security problem



## us3r (Jun 6, 2008)

Hi,
Sorry i dont speak english very well...

I know how i must share some folder on macosx. But this doesnt work. For example i want share on ftp only one folder "test" (/Users/us3r/test). I add only this folder in System Preferences -> Sharing -> File Sharing. But if i connect with my ftp i  get access to whole system (for example i can download /etc/passwd !). Of course i can install other ftp serwer like vsftpd, but i want to know what i do wrong. I am sharing only one folder, but if i connect with my server i get /Users/us3r. I can type "cd /etc", and i get access to /etc.

Again sorry for my english...


----------



## elander (Jun 6, 2008)

The reason you get access to everything is that you connect as an administrator user. They have access to everything. If you connect as guest you only get access to the shared folder. If you want more fine tuned access, you'll have to dig deeper into the configurations of the built-in ftp server, or install another one.


----------



## us3r (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank You elander for respone, 

Ok i turn on guest acount. I add user "xyz" only for share. If i try connect to my ftp  with login xyz i get error :



> ncftp -u xyz 192.168.9.59
> NcFTP 3.2.1 (Jul 29, 2007) by Mike Gleason (http://www.NcFTP.com/contact/).
> Connecting to 192.168.9.59...
> 192.168.9.59 FTP server (tnftpd 20061217) ready.
> ...



What now is wrong?


----------



## us3r (Jun 6, 2008)

Thank You for response

Ok, I turn on guest account (for connet to share folders). Next i add "xyz" account (only for share) and i add share folder:
Screen
(legend: "tylko odczyt" - "only read" , "odczyt i zapis" - "read and write" )

I get this error when i'm try connect with my server:
Error


What now is wrong?


----------



## MisterMe (Jun 6, 2008)

You can share whichever folder you want with the free server *Sharepoints*.


----------

